# For your Amusement



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Practice, Practice, Practice! Well here is the first installment of me trying to get great pics like Kady05.......and I must say I got some GREAT funny faces, and almost in focus shots! haha

I've discovered that my guys have to be right up close in order for me to toss their toys! makes for getting them in focus uuummm........a challenge. Have to admit though, the results made me laugh.

This one I like


DUDE! Stop Dribbling!


Ewww!


Ahahahaha! My Fav....don't care if it's not in focus


Throw it!




Missed!


Another one!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Look I'm dancing too!




Breakdancing


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Great photos!

That "eww" one is so...Ewww! lol


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Those are great! I literally laughed out loud at the second to the last one in your first set of pics where Kai misses the ball. It looks like she's being whacked with something rock hard and she's screaming! Aggghhhh!!!  So cute!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i love them.....your dogs are so expressive....and they look like they are having a blast.

but, what is that blue thing up in the sky? is that like a blue sky, no rain? wow. didn't think it existed anymore....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


>


This one is my favorite. 

And I cannot get past Layla's coat! I want to reach through the computer and run my hands through it!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Those are great! I literally laughed out loud at the second to the last one in your first set of pics where Kai misses the ball. It looks like she's being whacked with something rock hard and she's screaming! Aggghhhh!!!  So cute!!


Yeah it's like she's surrendering! But really, my aim isn't that bad.....I try not to clock to dogs with their toys :lol:




magicre said:


> i love them.....your dogs are so expressive....and they look like they are having a blast.
> 
> but, what is that blue thing up in the sky? is that like a blue sky, no rain? wow. didn't think it existed anymore....



Thanks Re! Apparently it only rains on the weekends now  we finally got a boat two weeks ago and haven't been able to use it yet


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I busted out laughing at the ewww one. Strings of slobber! Hilarious! 

Those are awsome pictures. I have to start working more on my camera skills.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I think those are some pretty great photos! Love those Chuck-it balls, they go so much farther than a tennis ball since they bounce. LOL That slobber is disgusting.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, those photos ARE amusing--- and very fun! They are just not shots you see very often. 

Nice creative stuff!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah the slobber kills me......he just HAS to constantly chew on the ball. The chuck-it balls are the best...even though he's pretty tough on them, they last a good couple months. This one is almost finished...that means he's going to upset when it dies and he has to break in a new one  silly boy! Unfortunately the little duck ones start to fray pretty quick....but those are the only ones Kai likes


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I loved them all!! You have such happy dogs. They must be so much fun to be around all the time. More pictures please!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> And I cannot get past Layla's coat! I want to reach through the computer and run my hands through it!


Layla's coat is really filling out. Her hair looks softer than it is, in reality it's pretty coarse. It sure does look pretty though. The hair on her back is really long. She looks hysterical with her hackles up......she has them up when she plays....I have to get pics of that


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My dogs wanna know if you'll adopt them.

Shoot, forget the dogs, will you adopt me?


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovely action shots! I can't wait until I save up enough to buy a new camera!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Great shots.. and.. GORGEOUS scenery!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful day, beautiful dogs, what more could you ask for?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pictures! You got some awesome shots.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> My dogs wanna know if you'll adopt them.
> 
> Shoot, forget the dogs, will you adopt me?


Wow! Snorkles would manage to kill herself the first time on the beach...LOL! There's sooooo much for them to get into! They've all gone through the stage of eating decomposing sea sponges without killing themselves.......Snorkles though....she could do it.

Rebel might be a calming influence on my guys....he's such a cool dude.

I'm actually quite boring :nod:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> This one is my favorite.
> 
> And I cannot get past Layla's coat! I want to reach through the computer and run my hands through it!


My thoughts exactly!

Love the pics! Love the "ewww" ball! I get eww balls all the time.
Man, I really need to get up to date and get a camera. My phone's is crappy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are awesome!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Your pictures are awesome!


Thank you Janet!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Love them!! I thought the Ewww one was great! I actually said that BEFORE I read the caption LOL!!

I was also trying to figure out how you must be managing with all that blue sky and sunshine! I mean today we had torrential rain, winds that knocked down trees and power lines, and it was a balmy 48 degrees!! What month is this...???


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I like this one 


>


" OMG BALL!"


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I seriously love your dogs, all of them. These photos also gave me a good laugh.

I do love Layla the most because I love her breed <3 Is she a Purebred or a mix?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> .
> 
> I do love Layla the most because I love her breed <3 Is she a Purebred or a mix?


Thanks! I really don't know what Layla has in her. If people do the dna testing on potcakes here, you get the weirdest results....I don't think the test can properly sort out what they're mixed with either. It's quite possible there is Golden, and maybe Chow in her, but I don't think either of those breeds account for the light eyes, so it's a mystery

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2821036488676&set=o.103612613009982&type=1&theater

These were her brother and sister. Both of them were born with little nubs for tails


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Thanks! I really don't know what Layla has in her. If people do the dna testing on potcakes here, you get the weirdest results....I don't think the test can properly sort out what they're mixed with either. It's quite possible there is Golden, and maybe Chow in her, but I don't think either of those breeds account for the light eyes, so it's a mystery
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2821036488676&set=o.103612613009982&type=1&theater
> 
> These were her brother and sister. Both of them were born with little nubs for tails


O my gosh, how cute were they! I love dogs with little nub tails. Love the markings on the one in the background. She could have both Lab and Chow and a third breed, to bad you'll never know but a well, it's not the end of the world.

What mix is Ari? I love the coloring on Ari.

And Kai, is she a Purebred or a Mix? I love herding breeds.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> O my gosh, how cute were they! I love dogs with little nub tails. Love the markings on the one in the background. She could have both Lab and Chow and a third breed, to bad you'll never know but a well, it's not the end of the world.
> 
> What mix is Ari? I love the coloring on Ari.
> 
> And Kai, is she a Purebred or a Mix? I love herding breeds.


Yes those pups were absolutely adorable....I REALLY liked the coloring of the pup in the back too......but she was a bit fearful, so I passed her up.

Ari is a mystery as well, I got him at 8 months old. I am POSITIVE he's part Border Collie, he has the stare, the intensity and drive. Most people think he's Aussie mix, but his mannerisms don't fit with the Aussies at all. They just think that because he's chunkier than a "performance" BC.

Kai is a fad designer breed....a Mini Cattle Dog. While there are some breeders out there breeding them down from full size, most are mixed with Chi or Rat Terrier. I do know that her mama was properly bred down...full breed. Her papa, though had some Rat Terrier. So she is a mixed breed.

I love the herding breeds too....will never have another breed now that I've had these two.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Yeah the slobber kills me......he just HAS to constantly chew on the ball. The chuck-it balls are the best...even though he's pretty tough on them, they last a good couple months. This one is almost finished...that means he's going to upset when it dies and he has to break in a new one  silly boy! Unfortunately the little duck ones start to fray pretty quick....but those are the only ones Kai likes


Buck does too. He just sits there and squeezes it between his jaws over and over. I'd love to compare one of Ari's Chuck It balls to Buck's to see who can get one more slobbery! Hahaha



IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Layla's coat is really filling out. Her hair looks softer than it is, in reality it's pretty coarse. It sure does look pretty though. The hair on her back is really long. She looks hysterical with her hackles up......she has them up when she plays....I have to get pics of that


Rough or not it's just so gorgeous! I would love to see her with her hackles up. Hahaha. I'd love to know what she has in her.


----------

